# Ansteuerung von 18 Lagen mittels 4 Hydraulikzylindern



## TheWing (20 März 2013)

*Ansteuerung von 18 Lagen mittels 3 Hydraulikzylindern*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

Für ein Unviersitätsprojekt musste ich einen Montageschwenktisch konstruieren dessen Arbeitsplatte mithilfe von 3Hydraulikzylindern insgesamt 18 in der Aufgabenstellung nicht näher vorgegebene Lagen anfahren können muss. Die Konstruktion des Tisches ist soweit abgeschlossen nun fehlt mir jedoch die passende Hardware zur Ansteuerung der 3 Zylinder. Da ich noch keine Vorlesungen auf dem Gebiet der Steuerungstechnik/Automatisierungstechnik stehe ich bei diesem Problem leider vor einem großen Fragezeichen. Ich muss für das Projekt nur ein System aufzeigen und nicht den Ablauf programmieren. Daher wäre ich mir unendlich dankbar wenn mir jemand ein System darlegen könnte das diesen Anforderungen genügt.
Vielen Dank im Voraus,
The Wing


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2013)

Zuerst wäre mal eine Prinzipskizze der Konstruktion inkl. der Hydraulikzylinder wichtig, damit man sich ein Bild von der Aufgabenstellung machen kann.


----------



## TheWing (20 März 2013)

Erst einmal danke für deine super schnelle Antwort. Ich habe ein Bild von dem CAD Modell unseres Tisches angefügt. Leider nur abfotografiert da die CAD-Software auf meinem Laptop die Skizze nicht lesen kann. Der tatsächliche Tisch unterscheidet sich durch das Wegfallen eines Zylinders die aktuelle Skizze liegt mir leider nicht vor


----------



## Aventinus (20 März 2013)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass da ein Konstruktionsfehler vorliegt. Ich würde das ganze über drei Zylinder realisieren, denn eine Ebene wird überlicherweise über drei Punkte definiert. Das ganze so zu positionieren, dass die 4 Punkte in einer Ebene liegen wird schwierig, du verspannst den Tisch dadurch.


----------



## TheWing (20 März 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis. Die Konstruktion an sich ist bereits von einem Mitstudenten bezüglich aller relevanten Sicherheitswerte durchgerechnet und dimensioniert worden. Mir geht es hier rein um die Ansteuerung der Zylinder wobei es diesbezüglich ja keine große Rolle spielen sollte ob es letztlich 3 oder 4 Zylinder sind.
Trotzdem Danke für dein Feedback,

TheWing


----------



## 190B (20 März 2013)

Was sind das denn für Zylinder und womit werden sie betrieben (Luft, Hydraulik oder noch etwas anderes)?


----------



## TheWing (20 März 2013)

Es sind Hydraulikzylinder 

TheWing


----------



## volker (20 März 2013)

TheWing schrieb:


> ... wobei es diesbezüglich ja keine große Rolle spielen sollte ob es letztlich 3 oder 4 Zylinder sind.
> TheWing


der einwand von aventinus ist mehr als berechtigt. um verspannungen zu vermeiden musst du extrem genau positionieren.
ich denke das bekommst du über die hydraulikzylinder nicht hin. es geht ja nicht nur um die endposition sondern auch während der verfahrbewegung müssen alle 4 zylinder im 'gleichlauf' sein. das problem hättest du bei 3 zylindern nicht.

eine ebene im raum wird nun mal durch 3 punkte definiert.
die berechnung ist nicht trivial. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebenengleichung#Ebenengleichung
eine normale sps würde ich auf jeden fall ausschliessen.


----------



## TheWing (20 März 2013)

Wie es scheint habe ich tatsächlich eine veraltete CAD-Skizze ich hab eben den "Konstrukteur" nochmal angerufen mein Aufgabenteil bei der Realisierung hat bis jetzt hauptsächlich die Aufstellung eines Projektplanes und die Kostenkalkulation beschränkt. Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit :roll:


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2013)

Ich denke schon, dass das mit einer klassischen SPS lösbar ist (SCL oder ST wäre natürlich vorzugsweise zu verwenden). Das hängt aber sehr stark von den Anforderungen ab. Zudem sollen ja 18 Tisch-Positionen angefahren werden. Wenn man diese Teachen kann, dann muß evtl. gar nichts berechnet werden. 

1. Möglichkeiten gibt es viele, die wichtigste Frage wäre m.E.: "Sollen diese 18 Tischpositionen in einer bestimmten Art und Weise angefahren werden oder ist der Weg, auf dem sie angefahren werden egal?". (Lage des Tisches während des Verfahrens von Pos. A zu Pos B ist egal.)

Ist es egal, kann man alle 3 Zylinder einfach gleichzeitig einzeln auf ihre Position fahren lassen.
Ist es nicht egal, muß man die Kinematik beachten und dies entsprechend berechnen. Dann bekommt man tatsächlich schon rel. komplexe Gleichungen, wie man sie u.a. benötigt, um Roboter an ihre Position fahren zu lassen. 
Den Tisch von jeder beliebigen Position in eine andere beliebige Position über definierte Bahnen fahren zu lassen würde extrem sehr viele Varianten ergeben. 

2. Wie genau muß das ganze sein?

Kann es rel. ungenau sein, reicht es vielleicht aus je ein Proportionalventil anzusteuern. Am Zylinder befindet sich ein Meßsystem, bei Erreichen eines Fensterwertes, schaltet man den Zylinder ab, fertig.
Soll es genau sein, benötigt man eine Regelung, dann ist es fast schon besser, eine Hydraulikregelung einzusetzen, die SPS gibt nur noch die Fahrbefehle. Oder man regelt mit der SPS, auch möglich.

3. Soll der Tisch immer Waage stehen oder ist die Ebene des Tisches vollkommen beliebig?

Man muß also unbedingt noch einmal genau über die tatsächlichen Anforderungen nachdenken, um das Ganze nicht unnötig kompliziert werden zu lassen.


----------



## Zottel (21 März 2013)

Wie wird überhaupt die Ist-Lage festgestellt?


----------



## illi (21 März 2013)

Moin,

falls du eine sehr gute Regelbarkeit brauchst, würde ich Hydraulikzylinder mit eingebautem LVDT verwenden. Damit kannst du die Ist-Position relativ fein auflösen (ca 1/100 mm bei 100-500mm Weg). Hier ist das Prinzip beschrieben http://www.waycon.de/fileadmin/pdf/Induktiver_Sensor_SM_HYD.pdf

Dann brauchst Du noch auf der Ausgangseite eine feine Ansteuerung über ein Servoventil, z. B. http://www.sandner-messtechnik.com/sh/valves.htm oder http://www.moog.de/german/products/...-servoventile-fr-analogsignalebrbaureihe-760/

Aber das ist dann von der Hydraulikseite schon High-End. Wir verwenden dieses Equipment für hydraulische Prüfstände. Regelung findet über einen Prüfstandscontroller statt. Regelung findet in einem geschlossenem Regelkreis statt. 

Wenn du das selber programmieren willst, brauchst du einen Sollwertgenerator, der kontinuierlich neue Positionen berechnet, wenn Du von einer Endlage zur anderen willst. Über einen PID-Regler wird dann das Servoventil angesteuert.

Hier hatte doch jemand mal so einen Bahngenerator vorgestellt. Oder irre ich mich?

Gruß Illi


----------



## Aventinus (21 März 2013)

Ich würde ganz erlich gesagt mal über Elektrozylinder nachdenken. Die Hydraulik wir m.E. relativ schnell relativ teuer.


----------



## volker (21 März 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass das mit einer klassischen SPS lösbar ist (SCL oder ST wäre natürlich vorzugsweise zu verwenden). Das hängt aber sehr stark von den Anforderungen ab. Zudem sollen ja 18 Tisch-Positionen angefahren werden. Wenn man diese Teachen kann, dann muß evtl. gar nichts berechnet werden.


wenn man mit 4 zylindern fahren würde kommt man um eine permanente berechnung nicht drumrum.
meine mathekenntnisse sind in bezug auf vektorrechnung sind mehr als eingerostet (25 jahre her) aber ich denke das man derartige sachen nicht so ohne weiteres in der sps berechnen kann.
bei 3 zylindern und wie ich die position anfahre ist egal gebe ich dir natürlich recht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 März 2013)

@Volker:
Es sind alles immer nur Dreiecke ... aber du hast schon Recht - es ist sicherlich etwas mit "Anforderungs-Charakter". Aber so oder so - warum soll eine SPS das nicht errechnen können ? Ausregeln wird sie es nicht können - aber das muß sie ja auch nicht ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Aventinus (21 März 2013)

Egal wie, ich würde auf drei Zylinder schwenken. Sonst ist das IMMER was mit Bahninterpolation und wer will das schon wenns nicht sein muss


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 März 2013)

... ich glaube, es sollen deshalb keine 3 Zylinder sein ...


----------



## Aventinus (21 März 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ich glaube, es sollen deshalb keine 3 Zylinder sein ...



Da magst du recht haben.


----------



## winnman (21 März 2013)

dann 4. Zylinder einbauen, Hydraulisch einfach "Freischalten" und fertig


----------



## PN/DP (22 März 2013)

Hmm, warum hat der TE jetzt seine "veraltete CAD-Skizze" aus seinem Beitrag #3 entfernt?

Harald


----------



## Ralle (22 März 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hmm, warum hat der TE jetzt seine "veraltete CAD-Skizze" aus seinem Beitrag #3 entfernt?
> 
> Harald



Vermute mal da geht es evtl. um Patentrechtliche Fragen, eine Prinzipskizze hätte es ja getan.
Aber er meldet sich ja ohnehin nicht mehr zum Thema...


----------



## Majestic_1987 (22 März 2013)

volker schrieb:


> der einwand von aventinus ist mehr als berechtigt. um verspannungen zu vermeiden musst du extrem genau positionieren.
> ich denke das bekommst du über die hydraulikzylinder nicht hin. es geht ja nicht nur um die endposition sondern auch während der verfahrbewegung müssen alle 4 zylinder im 'gleichlauf' sein. das problem hättest du bei 3 zylindern nicht.
> 
> eine ebene im raum wird nun mal durch 3 punkte definiert.
> ...



Also ganz ehrlich, eine Ebenengleichung zu berechnen ist nun keine Aufgabe, die eine SPS nicht schaffen würde ;-) Ich hab hier nen CX stehen, der sich aktuell um 11 Servoachsen kümmert (und er übernimmt logischerweise auch die Sollwertberechnung) und ich bin bei einer Zykluszeit von unter 50µs.

Im übrigen berechnet das System auch einige Ebenengleichungen zur Nivellierung. Das ist also kein Hexenwerk und auch keine Raketenwissenschaft.

Aufwändiger ist tatsächlich, wenn hier eine Kinematik berechnet werden muss, weil die Zwischenpositionen zwischen Starlage und Endlage nicht beliebig sind. Aber auch diese Gleichungen sind recht simpel und auch mit einer Standard-SPS lösbar. Die Frage ist, ob man das tun möchte und ob es sinnig ist.

Ist aber alles eh völlig egal, weil die eigentliche Lageregelung macht der Antriebsregler.

Fakt ist, dass es im Pneumatik-Bereich von Festo Antriebsregler für pneumatische Antriebe gibt. Sowas sollte auch für Hydraulische Antriebe verfügbar sein. Mein Gefühl sagt: Suche nach Motioncontrol für Hydrauliksysteme. Was du für die Aufgabe brauchst ist:

1. Hydraulikzylinder mit proportionaler Ansteuerung
2. Ein Gebersystem für jeden Zylinder oder eines, welches dir die absolute Lage der Ebene im Raum messen kann
3. Antriebsregler, die eine Lageregelung für deine Zylinder realisieren können
4. Eine Steuerung, die Motion-Control-Fähigkeiten besitzt (Beckhoff TwinCAT NC PTP oder NC-I, je nach Anforderungen ODER Bosch Rexroth ODER Festo ODER CoDeSys SoftMotion ODER ...)
5. Ggf. eine Kinematik-Funktionalität für eben diese Software (Welche natürlich so ne Kinematik beherrscht), falls das nötig ist um die Anforderungen der Aufgabe zu erfüllen
6. Ein Stück Software, welches dir so simple Dinge wie Teaching, Störverwaltung, Achssteuerung, etc. übernimmt.

Zumindest nach kurzem Überfliegen.


----------



## Ralle (22 März 2013)

@Majestic_1987

Ok, aber alltäglich ist das für die Mehrzahl von uns Anwendern nun wirklich nicht. 

Parker C3 ServoManager wäre da zu erwähnen, der kann sogar intern mit Codesys programmiert werden. Aber selbst die Konfig ist nicht ganz trivial, bei Servohydraulik gibt es viel zu beachten und genau steuerbare Ventile sind sehr teuer. Insofern ist der Vorschlag, servomotorisch zu positionieren nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen. SEW hat da z.Bsp. motorische Servozylinder, die lassen sich mit den normalen Servos von SEW betreiben.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (22 März 2013)

Oder eben pneumatisch. Hydraulik wäre auch das letzte, was ich mit dem Begriff "Positionierung" in Verbindung bringen würde ;-)


----------



## mnuesser (23 März 2013)

doch, wenn ich ein 5t werkstück hätte


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2013)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Oder eben pneumatisch. Hydraulik wäre auch das letzte, was ich mit dem Begriff "Positionierung" in Verbindung bringen würde ;-)



Da kannst du dich aber auch ganz heftig täuschen.
Mit Hydraulik kann man locker auf 1/100mm positionieren.
Es gibt immer mehr Hersteller von kompaten Hydraulikachsen.
Dort hast du im Prinzip einen geschlossenen Ölkreis, einen Zylinder mit Messsystem und eine Pumpe mit Servomotor und inetgrierter Regelung.
Durch diese Konstellation entfallen aufwendige Propventile und Druckregelventile und dir bleiben aber die Vorteile der Hydraulik erhalten.
Wenn du mit einer normalen Spindel immer auf die gleiche Position fährst, dann hast du nach einigen Jahren deutlichen Verschleiß und Ungenauigkeit an dieser Stelle.
Einem Hydraulikzylinder ist das egal. Ausserdem sind die übertragbaren Kräfte bei gleicher Baugröße viel höher.
Selbstverständlich hat die Hydraulik auch ihre Nachteile, wie z.B. Wirkungsgrad.
Aber man sollte die Hydraulik nicht unterschätzen. In vielen Bereichen kommt sie immer mehr zum Einsatz.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (24 März 2013)

Da hat Dieter absolut recht.
Es gibt z.B bei Reibschweißmaschinen Bearbeitungseinheiten zum Abdrehen der Schweißwulst.
Da wird das heiße Material auf 1/10 Millimeter abgedreht, bevor das wieder kalt und hart wird.
Und das funktioniert bestens.


bike


----------



## Majestic_1987 (24 März 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich aber auch ganz heftig täuschen.
> Mit Hydraulik kann man locker auf 1/100mm positionieren.
> Es gibt immer mehr Hersteller von kompaten Hydraulikachsen.
> Dort hast du im Prinzip einen geschlossenen Ölkreis, einen Zylinder mit Messsystem und eine Pumpe mit Servomotor und inetgrierter Regelung.
> ...



Wieder was dazu gelernt  Hast du da mal nen Herstellerlink, wo man sich über solche "Kompletteinheiten" informieren kann? Ggf. ergibt sich da mal ein Anwendungsfall.


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2013)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Wieder was dazu gelernt  Hast du da mal nen Herstellerlink, wo man sich über solche "Kompletteinheiten" informieren kann? Ggf. ergibt sich da mal ein Anwendungsfall.



Schau mal hier http://www.parker.com/literature/Hydraulic%20Controls%20Europe/Press%20Reports/HY11-3327DE.pdf

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## V W (27 März 2013)

Hallo Dieter,

das von dir gebrachte Beispiel ist leider nicht ganz korrekt da es sich bei dem Model um einen einfachen Zylinder mit Wegmesssystem handelt der durch ein Prop- bzw. Servoventil angesteuert wird. Die Komponenten sind dieseleben wie in einem herkömlichen Hydrauliksystem. Und gerade die Anforderungen an Servoventile bezüglich der Ölreinheit sind besonders hart. Da kann es schnell zu Ausfällen kommen.
Bei mehreren Achsen kann man das ganze aber auch mit einer regelbaren Pumpe und für jede Achse ein Druckreduzierventil + Prop- oder Servoventil kombinieren. 
Als dritte Möglichkleit kann man auch für einzelnen Achsen eine normale Pumpe nehmen und diese über einen Servomotor drehzahlgeregelt fahren. Eine Positionsabfrage des Zylinders muss man bei allen drei Möglichkeiten aber realisieren. Da gibt es aber auch sehr kostengünstige Möglichkeiten. Wir haben auch schon mit Seilzugsensoren gearbeitet die für Zylinder bis zu 3 Meter Hub genutzt wurden. Die sind recht günstig wenn man nicht zu genau positionieren muss. 
Letztendlich kommt es aber auch immer darauf an wie genau und vor allem wie schnell die Regelung erfolgen soll. 
Das System von Parker hat den Vorteil das die Servoregler welche für die Hydraulikventile genutzt werden aus derselben Baureihe kommen wie die normalen Servoregler. Die Programmierung ist deswegen sehr ähnlich. Außerdem hat Parker gute Inbetriebnahme und Einstellungssoftware.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Martin L. (27 März 2013)

Hallo Profi´s
wie Majestic_1987 + Blockmove schon erwähnten, ist die Hydraulik regelungstechnisch nicht out, da Beckhoff mit Bosch-Rexroth für Proportionalventile
 ein Software-Modul anbietet (Twin Cat Hydraulic-Positioning).
Selbst mit einer FM357, Prop-Ventil (mit Druckspeicher) sind gute Regelungen möglich!


----------

